# What Happened



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

What happened to all of the threads that used to be at the start of the site:??


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

pappabee said:


> What happened to all of the threads that used to be at the start of the site:??


It looks like TG consolidated them into links in the new sticky called "Sticky: Mexico FAQ: Vehicles · Searching · Taxes · Reporting Crime · Pets · Immigration · Etc"
Excellent idea, because with all those stickies it was getting hard to see where the new threads started!


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

At first I didn't think I liked it but after I saw what TundraGreen has done I decided that I think it's a great idea. It keeps the site cleaner and also allows for a quick explanation of what each thread is about. Well done!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

That is correct. We were up to 10 "sticky" threads. All those stickies, combined with the already bulky headers, meant that the active threads with new content were pretty far down the page. So I put a link to all the formerly sticky threads in an FAQ.


----------

